# The Green Killing Machine results pending



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys.

A few days ago I finally got my UV Sterilizer from the U.S. "The Green Killing Machine". Its a 9w setup, fully submersible. Its been on for 2 days now. I would say the water improved somewhat, but it still has a ways to go. From what I've read it takes anywhere from 3-6 days to fully clear up the water. I have a really bad case of green water. I couldn't see 5 inches into my 20 Gallon  .
Now its getting better. 
I will post pictures from Day 1 and onward for your viewing pleasure 

/cheers


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

A couple of years ago I grew the BEST green water! I also used a sterilizer, but I found that I still had to combine it with a blackout period to get rid of the haze. I also found that the green water kept coming back until I decreased (significantly) the light period on my T5HO's.

Good luck, it's a horrible condition and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Nuclear

Im going to cover it up tommorow to speed up the process because its taking too long. Going to do a 30% water change tommorow to remove the dead algae and all the toxins away. I bet with THIS much algae there will be a huge load on the bacteria. Going to probably be doing 10-15% water changes every 2 days till it clears up.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

The blackout really made a difference in my case. Are you running strong lighting? Don't get too discouraged if you have to fight this for awhile. When I had the green plague, it did take a lot of work. Once I decided to decrease the amount of light, the hardest part was figuring out exactly how long my tank could be lit up without succumbing.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

A UV is only a band aid to your problems. The cause is most likely something very simple that the cost of a UV was over kill and not a permanent solution. I have found a near 100% water change (sometimes more then 1) and a good gravel vac and the introduction of BB (Seachem Stability) has been all that is needed. 

Did you just set this tank up? Silicates and dust from the new tank can cause many problems. Used gravel can also contain a lot of dead BB that will feed the algae. Don't use your lights until the problem is gone. The algae needs light to survive. But just remember it can go dormant and start right back up if you don't eliminate the root cause of the outbreak. And for ever dead algae there will be others to feed on it.

If you don't have plants or salt sensitive fish. A good dose of salt can help kill the algae. And also, you need a very good mechanical filter to pick up the mutated algae cells that the UV is altering. Otherwise it will just remain in the system to feed other algae.

And last but not least. Is it a UV sterilizer or a UV clarifier? There is a difference.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

How is the tank doing? Any results?


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

What is BB?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been trying to grow green water for a while, without luck. I'm envious.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

BB - Beneficial Bacteria


----------

